# My First Soaping Experience



## tank7900 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hello all!!!

I finally made the leap a few weeks ago, and made my first batch of soap.  I made a fabulous liquid soap of Olive, cocnut, and castor oils.  I am so happy with the results.  The soap turned out crystal clear, and a wonderful golden color.  The success has gotten me addicted, as today I have made my first CP bar soap and a batch of 100% coconut oil liquid soap.  I did take a few pictures of the finished product.  Thank you all so very much for all of the information, guidance, and suggestions that you have given me.  You all are the greatest!!!


----------



## dubnica (Oct 11, 2010)

WHAT?  How did you do that?  I tried my hand at liquid soap twice and the first time at was all cloudy and the second time it was semi-clear, but with white foam or something on top.  Your soap looks amazing....share some tips pretty please....... :?


----------



## tank7900 (Oct 11, 2010)

Thank you, it must have been beginers luck.  Here is the recipe I used:

40% olive oil (19.2oz)
40% coconut oil (19.2oz)
20% castor oil (9.6oz)
11.65oz KOH
38.4oz distilled water

I mixed the lye solution and the oils at 130 degrees F

Stick blended until the mixture formed a paste (about 30 min)

Cooked the paste in a 250 degree oven (stirring about every 30-45 min) for about 4 hours.  At that point the paste was very translucent.  I probably could have dilluted earlier, but from what I have read, the longer you cook the clearer your soap will be.

The I diluted with 3oz of borax and 86oz of distilled water.

That resulted in a very pleasing liquid soap.  I have separated the batch into several smaller ones to test out different scents.  I have had no cloudiness as of yet with any of the EO's or FO's I have used.

This soap is now at every sink in the home, and everyone has complimented on the conditioning and lather.  My go to liquid soap.  Hope this helps.  I am quite new to all this, but will help whenever I can, and am looking forward to exchanging ideas.


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 11, 2010)

Congrats on your soapmaking success!


----------



## dubnica (Oct 12, 2010)

You know what I will be doing tonight....making liquid soap again....I hope it works out this time.  I noticed taht you added borax.  I did not add that the last time and I was making mine in crock pot.  
Wish me luck!


----------



## tank7900 (Oct 12, 2010)

Good Luck!!!  dont forget Cook Cook Cook, and then when you think you have cooked the paste enough, cook some more...I made a batch of CO liquid laundry soap last night, and it turned out just as good as the first batch.


----------



## ewenique (Oct 12, 2010)

You are off to a great start!  Wow, liquid soap for your first attempt.  I'm duly impressed!


----------



## tank7900 (Oct 13, 2010)

Here are some of my second batch done over the weekend.  It is a 100% CO liquid soap for luandry or house hold use.  Happy Soaping!!!

Tank


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 14, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## dubnica (Oct 14, 2010)

I am not happy...my liquid soap is not clear...why oh why....
this is the paste- looked translucent to me...




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

my not so clear liquid soap...grrrrrrrr




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I am over it!


----------



## tank7900 (Oct 14, 2010)

WOW, that paste looks good Dubnica!  Maybe it will clear out once it stands and settles for a day or so.


----------



## dubnica (Oct 14, 2010)

I am much happier today      My soap is clear!  it is not white as you can see but its not cloudy.  I like it.  I used rosemary mint FO in that pump bottle, rest is not scented yet.  I can't decide what scents to use....plus I need more bottles now.  





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Can use foamer bottle with this soap or do I have to do something different?


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 14, 2010)

Congrats! It does look clear!


----------



## tank7900 (Oct 15, 2010)

Very nice Dubnica!!!  The soap looks wonderful; I could tell by the paste that the soap would clear up.  Terrific job!!!


----------

